# Newbie. MK v125 setup



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a MK v-125 subwoofer. I had to move it recently when I upgraded to a plasma tv. Pioneer elite 50 inch and a Pioneer elite receiver. Not sure on how to calibrate it to get it to sound the best. It will go in a wood recessed cabinet which has a light fabric covering on the front. Once in it would be very difficult to pull out and change the settings over and over. 

How do I set this unit up for best performance. It will go in a 25 by 25 room with vaulted ceilings. This room opens to a 8 foot high open kitchen.

Thanks ...

Phil


----------



## srckkmack (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey I've got one of them. I actually moved it to our rec-room after purchasing a JL F113. I've been thinking about bringing it back up and integrating both subs, but I've heard it's not easy to integrate different sub models. I thought I'd give it a go anyway.

As for your V125, just set the gain to 0 and the low pass filter all the way up and use the controls in the Pioneer receiver to control these points.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, jetpilot!

In order to get the best performance for your sub, we typically recommend using the Room EQ Wizard to plot low frequency resonse, and the Behringer DSP1124 parametric equalizer to smooth out peaks and dips, which always delivers an improvement in sound quality. Open up some of the threads on this Forum to see other's experiences maximizing their sub's performance.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

If the placement is fixed then your options are pretty much limited to what Wayne suggested. Without eq of any sort and without being able to move the sub you will not have any control other than level adjustment over the sub. Nice sub btw!


----------

